# DVD Recorder Question



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey guys
Is it possible to record a 30 minute show on a DVD, wait for the next day, then record another 30 minute show?
What special DVD do i need??? I wanted to record some food network foodshows and put them all on one dvd because its a waste of space for ONE show on ONE dvd
how can i maximize space?


----------



## upsminion (Jan 20, 2008)

You can do this anytime if you have or get the upgraded DVR cable box from your cable company, about $15 more per month. Your saved programs will be stored on a hard drive.


----------



## EnglishPaul (Sep 10, 2007)

I would want to ask what are you using as a DVD recorder? Is it vista, or a set top box, or a stand alone recorder?
For most DVDs (and CDs) the issue is finalising. It is a process that takes a disk of data, and gives it all the bits and labels that allow it to play on a domestic player. If there is space, a DVD can be recorded until full or finalised. So recording programs end to end should just be a question of digging out the manual, however, if you want to watch them elsewhere in between then you may have a more interesting problem.


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

well im using a DVD recorder
with my cable television
i wanna record food network shows
will it record mulitple till it fills up
or only once 
cuz its DvD-R


----------



## EnglishPaul (Sep 10, 2007)

I think it will keep on recording until the disk is full. But you will need to check the manual (or find one online). Or if you post the make and model number perhaps someone could help you more.


----------

